# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  Denver Broncos going to win Superbowl!!!

## denverpride

Gotcha!! Not really. But....they are sure fun to watch. Maybe AFC championship then we will see what happens. Go Broncos!!

----------


## JohnnyVegas

Your name implies bias. Heh.

----------


## wmaousley

^I think the op needs to pass what he's smokin

----------


## PT

Tebow isnt an NFL QB. there defense is keeping them in games but that wont work against the better teams. any QB the complets less then 50% of his passes shouldnt be playing in the NFL

----------


## denverpride

I know I know about Tebow. I really don't think they are going to win, just wanted to see what people thought. Tebow sure is fun to watch. I really think we can win the division. After that who knows

----------


## wmaousley

As a University of Florida Graduate all I have to say is fvck Tebow right in the side of his pvssy arse neck

----------


## evander87

> As a University of Florida Graduate all I have to say is fvck Tebow right in the side of his pvssy arse neck


As not a UofF grad I say the same thing. lol

----------


## spiketannin

it be a miracle if they made playoffs.. but i hope they do

----------


## wmaousley

*Tebowing; The art of acting gay when you do something cool*

----------


## denverpride

Wow hating hard on Tebow. I think your are jealous that he isn't leading your team

----------


## wmaousley

ummmm my team is the University of Alabama, dont need a pvssy ass cry baby near a team I cheer for. If he had respect in the NFl he would be on a team east of the mississippi river, but unfortunantly for his pvssy ways he was sent west

----------


## Times Roman

Uh.... 'scuse me?
First, you need to be leading your division, ya think?
Second, with the death of Al Davis (RIP), the team has really become Unleashed and kicking butt.
Third, Broncos suck!
Fourth, Raiders rule!

Can't argue with any of that, now can you?

----------


## BigBadWolf

> ummmm my team is the University of Alabama, dont need a pvssy ass cry baby near a team I cheer for. If he had respect in the NFl he would be on a team east of the mississippi river, but unfortunantly for his pvssy ways he was sent west


Cough! Cough! Roll Tide!!! F tebow F lsu.

----------


## zaggahamma

i belive mr. T has won 3




straight


 :Shrug:  :Shrug:  :Shrug: 

 :0jesus:

----------


## denverpride

Now he is 5-1 and is leading the division. Woooooohooooo

----------


## l2elapse

very interesting he keeps winning

----------


## wmaousley

> very interesting he keeps winning



IMHO Tebow has been brain washed into thinking he is a winner when actually he is a whiner.

----------


## wmaousley

What Tim Tebow Cant do

He cannot fly. He cannot see through walls. He cannot talk to the animals, not even cats. He's never picked up an automobile and tossed it across the road. He's failed to publish poetry in Russian. He can't explain Ryan Reynolds.

These are just a few of the many things Tim Tebow can't do.

Every day we are reminded of more things Tim Tebow can't do. He cannot throw a proper pass. He cannot stand still in the pocket. He can't run a conventional offense. He runs, but he doesn't run gracefully. He runs upright and frantic. He runs like he's stealing a toaster from the mall.

He's a cavalcade of failures. Why the Denver Broncos give him a paycheck, nobody knows.

Because Tim Tebow never lets you relax. He never puts a football game away in the first quarter. He forces you to watch the whole thing, with commercials and no fast-forwards. It's never pretty.

He doesn't put up Tom Brady's numbers. He doesn't put up Tom Brokaw's numbers. He's not impressing Broncos legend John Elway. John Elway acts as if he'd let the Broncos bus abandon Tim Tebow at a rest stop.

"Oh, where's Tim?" John Elway would say forty miles down the road. "Hmmm, that's too bad."

You can see why Elway's unconvinced. Tim Tebow can't do it the normal way. Tim Tebow can't get through an interview without mentioning his faith. Or giving credit to his teammates. Tim Tebow never sounds full of Tim Tebow.

He doesn't even get mad when people say nasty things about him. When people say Tim Tebow needs to improve, Tim Tebow says he needs to improve. Who does that?

Nothing seems to rattle him. He smiles and doesn't sulk. When Tim Tebow is bummed, he doesn't pull down the blinds, blast the Fleetwood Mac and drink red wine out of a Mason jar, like everybody else does. He's a total weirdo.

Do you know what else Tim Tebow has never done?

Tim Tebow has not climbed all Seven Summits. He's never built an invisible jet or hosted the Country Music Awards. If he has solved the mystery of Loch Ness, or washed dishes at The French Laundry, it's never been written about. Tim Tebow's portrait does not hang in the Louvre. Sandra Bullock has never made a Tim Tebow movie. Tim Tebow has never made a Sandra Bullock movie.

Sure, Tim Tebow has been on the cover of Sports Illustrated, but has he been on the cover of Dwell or Bon Appetit? That's right: Loser!

Do you know that Tim Tebow has never hosted a late-night talk show in Denmark? That he's never been the CEO of The Gap? That he wasn't a serious candidate to be manager of the Red Sox? Tim Tebow has never won a professional motocross race. He's never even come in second in a professional motocross race. Tim Tebow did zero to solve the NBA lockout. Zilch.

Here is a small list of other things Tim Tebow has never won:

Wimbledon, a MacArthur "Genius" grant, "Project Runway," "The Price is Right," the Nathan's Famous hot dog eating contest, the Booker Prize or a Grammy for best spoken-word album.

That's embarrassing. Why do people care about him?

Yes, Tim Tebow beat the Miami Dolphins, the Oakland Raiders, the Kansas City Chiefs, the New York Jets and the Chargers of San Diego. But Tim Tebow has not beaten the Detroit Lions. Or the Detroit Pistons. Or the Detroit Red Wings. Or Manny Pacquiao. Or Dara Torres. Or Real Madrid. Or Gary Kasparov.

Tim Tebow doesn't fight the law, but if he did, the law would surely win. 

Despite all of these issues, people still like Tim Tebow, which is mystifying. It's as if they can't recognize his flaws. They're blinded by hype. They're willfully ignorant. They want to believe in a myth.

One day they will see all of Tim Tebow's shortcomings. How he's never once sang O Canada at a Vancouver Canucks game. How he's never captured a live dinosaur. How he's too chicken to run for President.

Tim Tebow never, ever makes everybody happy. He can't really do anything besides win football games. Since when did anyone care about that?

----------


## zaggahamma

good story this year

----------


## zaggahamma

another comeback

----------


## Times Roman

News Flash!

(Broncos Suck!)

----------


## zaggahamma

> News Flash!
> 
> (Broncos Suck!)


yeh your "team" sure put up a hella fight sunday ...i love their chances

15

----------


## Times Roman

^ don't really get to watch my team, since not on AFN out here. BUT..... 

...still doing a helluva lot better than they have been in many years!

----------


## zaggahamma

> ^ don't really get to watch my team, since not on AFN out here. BUT..... 
> 
> ...still doing a helluva lot better than they have been in many years!


not really...didnt even show up against the leagues best...says alot...at least they put a hurtin on one of the bitches

----------


## tballz

It is amazing that the Broncos keep pulling of wins like they do. However, Packers all the way, baby!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> It is amazing that the Broncos keep pulling of wins like they do. However, Packers all the way, baby!!!!


do u always root for the long shots

----------


## mastablasta7

When I'm watching the Broncos play I don't know if I'm watching a Buffalo Wild Wings Comercial or Angels in the Outfield.

----------


## zaggahamma

> When I'm watching the Broncos play I don't know if I'm watching a Buffalo Wild Wings Comercial or Angels in the Outfield.


lmao

----------


## jimmyinkedup

Im loving tebow making everyone eat their words. According to all his critics he cant do any of the things an nfl quarterback needs to do. Aparently all he can do is win with humility and class... pfffftt why would anyone want that? *LOL*

Teamates seem to want to win for/with this guy - thats huge. Some people have an intangable ..an x factor ...they just seem to work their ass off and end up winners - imagine that.
All that being said the Patriots will soon be visiting mile high wont they? Im pulling for denver....

----------


## zaggahamma

> Im loving tebow making everyone eat their words. According to all his critics he cant do any of the things an nfl quarterback needs to do. Aparently all he can do is win with humility and class... pfffftt why would anyone want that? *LOL*
> 
> Teamates seem to want to win for/with this guy - thats huge. Some people have an intangable ..an x factor ...they just seem to work their ass off and end up winners - imagine that.
> All that being said the Patriots will soon be visiting mile high wont they? Im pulling for denver....


I agree...i so enjoyed that game against the vikings and following him since the hype and am rooting for him to do well...i will be watching that game too...i'm also a pats fan so i will just hope for a clean game with no bad calls (yeh right)
my main concern is greenbay not winning it all ....big matchup tebow vs. brady

----------


## wmaousley

Tebowing- The art of doing something Gay

----------


## denverpride

Broncos vs Pats. Gonna be a good game! Go Broncos!!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

> Tebowing- The art of doing something Gay


wmaouing-the art of being jelly and hating
lol

----------


## TJsurgRehab22

God will make the broncos win the super bowl, it's as easy as that. It's just gonna be tebow time throughout the whole playoffs

----------


## evander87

I really want to keep hating on Tebow but I'm sorry I can't. I can't "not" watch and see what he's gonna do. 

My Bolts blow this year so what am I supposed to do?

----------


## zaggahamma

> I really want to keep hating on Tebow but I'm sorry I can't. I can't "not" watch and see what he's gonna do. 
> 
> My Bolts blow this year so what am I supposed to do?


attaboy

others will just jump on the greenbay bandwagon

----------


## cherrydrpepper

Tim Tebow can speak braille.
You can lead a horse to water, but Tim Tebow can make him drink.
Tim Tebow doesn't need sust 250 to kick someones ass. 
Tim Tebow can run deca alone and still get iron wood.

----------


## wmaousley

> wmaouing-the art of being jelly and hating
> lol


I am really not hating and damn sure not jealous. I have issues with grown ass men that turns down pvssy. I cant trust a man that wont fvck because he believes its morally wrong

----------


## zaggahamma

> I am really not hating and damn sure not jealous. I have issues with grown ass men that turns down pvssy. I cant trust a man that wont fvck because he believes its morally wrong


all news to me...i havent been reading in depth coverage...tbh, i could care less if he didnt even have a wiener let alone how he wants to use it..i watch football for the game and game alone and thats where i judge all that other shit is nunya

----------


## spiketannin

sunday cant come fast enough broncos vs pats gona be a good 1

----------


## zaggahamma

> sunday cant come fast enough broncos vs pats gona be a good 1


no kidding...perfect lil Christmas party/football gathering  :Smilie:

----------


## Brohim

I like Tebow. He may run a little much but he is getting better and most important he makes people around him play better. Can't way that for guys like Randy Moss who was an awesome individual player but didn't motivate those around him. 

Ima start calling Tebow Rudy. When talent doesn't get you far pray like hell and show up to work.

----------


## zaggahamma

4 and a half hours til either the resurection or the rebirth

----------


## denverpride

> sunday cant come fast enough broncos vs pats gona be a good 1


Going to the game today and so excited! Go Broncos!!!

----------


## zaggahamma

*wahooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo oooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo ooooooo!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

----------


## wmaousley

Do you wanna be Teboned?

----------


## denverpride

Disappointing loss. Still going to support him and the Denver Broncos. Playing NE is basically running into a buzz saw with Brady. Still going to win the division and hopefully have a fun run in the playoffs

----------


## zaggahamma

greenbay losing cleanses all wounds

----------


## Times Roman

well, you can always count on Oakland to choke when the going gets tough.

THANK GOD FOR CONSISTANCY!~~!~~~~~!

----------


## wmaousley

Can we change the title of this thread to *Denver Broncos NOT going to win the Superbowl!!!*

----------


## bigdavevegas

I agree with above post change the thread to not going to win

----------


## zaggahamma

we can just leave it like that but disagree within the thread

they ran into a hot patriot team

gb ran into the chiefs

steelers ran into the niners

week before niners ran into somebody?????????

ANY GIVEN SUNDAY gonnna be the theme all the way to the bowl...well with a few saturdays mixed in  :Smilie:

----------


## denverpride

Name of the thread was supposed to be a joke. I really don't think they are. Just trying to get everyone fired up over how awesome Tebow and the defense has been playing

----------


## wmaousley

You are a Tebone^

----------


## denverpride

> You are a Tebone^


This may be true.

----------


## wmaousley

> This may be true.


This thread is going to turn into a fvcking Zyzz thread but for Teballs

----------


## denverpride

New thread: Broncos can't even beat the Bills. Defense, special teams and Tebow stink. If we miraculously make the playoffs we will be in trouble

----------


## Patrickthecool

If tebow doesnt anger the gods. Apperently it has nothing to do with his skill...... only if jesus likes him better then the other team.

----------


## Ochosiete

Steelers all day.. Everyday!

Haters and doubters BEWARE!
Pittsburgh is usually something fierce when fighting from out of the wildcard spot..

----------


## zaggahamma

> Steelers all day.. Everyday!
> 
> Haters and doubters BEWARE!
> Pittsburgh is usually something fierce when fighting from out of the wildcard spot..


hopefully the refs wont control the game like last year so ridiculous how technology increases but seems no improvement in officiating whatsoever...blindness on the field then taking huge amounts of time to review plays in the booth and rules protecting players...pretty soon there will only be one legal way to tackle or just put flags on em

----------


## Brohim

> Steelers all day.. Everyday!
> 
> Haters and doubters BEWARE!
> Pittsburgh is usually something fierce when fighting from out of the wildcard spot..



with what running back me dear?

----------


## Brohim

> Name of the thread was supposed to be a joke. I really don't think they are. Just trying to get everyone fired up over how awesome Tebow and the defense has been playing


how many point's did Tebow score last time around?

how many point's did Brees score last game?

There you have your answer.

----------


## zaggahamma

> how many point's did Tebow score last time around?
> 
> how many point's did Brees score last game?
> 
> There you have your answer.


look like questions to me

----------


## Bigherm21

Go steelers

----------


## Bigherm21

> with what running back me dear?


Redman is a beast! Your gonna be hearing about him

----------


## zaggahamma

> Go steelers


big deadlift there bro

----------


## Bigherm21

Lol thanks man. It is some weight. I always say deadlifts make boys men.

----------


## lmmalone

http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-li.../tebow/1374394

----------


## Times Roman

Denver wishes they had Shannahan back!

----------


## zaggahamma

> http://www.nbc.com/saturday-night-li.../tebow/1374394


saw it..i lol'd a lil

like to see a few muslim/mohammed skits as well just to keep it real

----------


## evander87

Just shush!!

----------


## quarry206

I guess the answer is the Broncos are going to at least make it past round one of wild card games

----------


## zaggahamma

Tebow played one of the best games of his life I'm on the wagon great game shame all the HORRIBLE officiating.nthe nfc game was lil better called but afc game was a treat to watch...Tebow should've ran more and the game wouldve been less close......

----------


## Patrickthecool

Wow what a game! I found myself cheering for the broncos and I dont even like them... lol, props to tebow and god.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Wow what a game! I found myself cheering for the broncos and I dont even like them... lol, props to tebow and God.


Fixed and yup yup

316

 :Wink:

----------


## denverpride

Went to game and it was amazing. Broncos look good!!! With some tweaking we will have another good game Saturday in New England. Go Broncos!!!

----------


## ukcat2012

Wow i would have to agree. I absolutely HATE HATE the Steelers, so congrats on your Broncos win. Although i am a UK fan and hate Florida, i find myself rooting more and more for Tebow. Hopefully, the Broncos will be able to pull of another upset at NE.

----------


## wmaousley

Go Bama, wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo, Alabama winning further lets me know Tebow is going down hill.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Go Bama, wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo, Alabama winning further lets me know Tebow is going down hill.


gettin your leagues mest up aren't we

----------


## denverpride

> Go Bama, wooooooooooooooohoooooooooooooooooooo, Alabama winning further lets me know Tebow is going down hill.


I don't think he likes Tebow.

----------


## wmaousley

> gettin your leagues mest up aren't we


Def not a mix up. Just pointing out a real football team.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Def not a mix up. Just pointing out a real football team.


broncos is an nfl team and you mentioned college...lil bit of a mix up....unless u want to point to where they played high school or little league as well

----------


## aronjrsmil

not bad against the steelers.....

----------


## Patrickthecool

Im secretly pulling for them. Ive always hated denver growing up and for some reason I cant help but root for them. go broncos

----------


## Whammi

I think this is the end of the road for the Broncos. Yeah they beat the Steelers, but remember, Pouncey (OUT), Mendenhall (OUT), Big Ben (probally playing at about 40% health). Don't get be wrong, Broncos are a great story, but they are just a medocure team. I hope I'm wrong. As a life long Browns fan (remember the Cardiac Kids?) I'd love to see them win the superbowl. Best of luck to the Broncos.

----------


## zaggahamma

> I think this is the end of the road for the Broncos. Yeah they beat the Steelers, but remember, Pouncey (OUT), Mendenhall (OUT), Big Ben (probally playing at about 40% health). Don't get be wrong, Broncos are a great story, but they are just a medocure team. I hope I'm wrong. As a life long Browns fan (remember the Cardiac Kids?) I'd love to see them win the superbowl. Best of luck to the Broncos.


i remember the RIDICULOUS icky shuffle more...where do yall come up with your nicknames...lol...

yeh...i hear ya though...ppl love rooting for the underdogs though!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Bigherm21

Ya I hope they beat ne. I doubt it. I knew they were gonna beat us. Tebow played a great game and the steelers have a lot of injurys. Not to mention our o line is horrible

----------


## zaggahamma

read a great article in fridays usa today sports section about ray lewis...another team i like...anybody but greenbay and nawleens and i'll be tight

----------


## Bigherm21

Man I hate Baltimore. Only cuz I'm a Pittsburgh fan. LOL

----------


## denverpride

> Im secretly pulling for them. Ive always hated denver growing up and for some reason I cant help but root for them. go broncos


That's the spirit! Big day today. So pumped. Go Donkeys!

----------


## zaggahamma

i wanna bet on the spread...thats a lot of points

----------


## Whammi

Yeah, I agree. That's a lot of points, but Brady scares the hell out of me. I see 450 yards and 4 TD's. YIKES! On the other hand, Tebow should have 2 rushing TD's himself. NE defense is terrible.

----------


## IronmanKiller

Whoops.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Yeah, I agree. That's a lot of points, but Brady scares the hell out of me. I see 450 yards and 4 TD's. YIKES! On the other hand, Tebow should have 2 rushing TD's himself. NE defense is terrible.


U did mean the first half right

----------


## Whammi

OUCH.... Sorry Bro

----------


## denverpride

Well that was an awful showing for the Broncos and an amazing showing for the Pats. Congrats to them, they kicked our butts. End of the road, now we will draft right and have Tebow work personally with Elway all off season. Look out NFC, Pats are peaking at the right time

----------


## zaggahamma

Yeh condolences

about peaking how bout dem niners and dat smash mouth missile like hitting defense and smith leading them quite well

----------


## Patrickthecool

ya that was embarrassing for the broncos.

----------


## denverpride

> Yeh condolences
> 
> about peaking how bout dem niners and dat smash mouth missile like hitting defense and smith leading them quite well


NFC championship game is going to be unreal. Giants are hot. This might be better than the Superbowl. Although a 49ers vs Pats final game would be good. Some good football coming soon

----------


## zaggahamma

> NFC championship game is going to be unreal. Giants are hot. This might be better than the Superbowl. Although a 49ers vs Pats final game would be good. Some good football coming soon


i actually feel that way about both afc and nfc championship games...the bowl is gonna be great

----------


## Whammi

....I guess thats what they mean by any given Sunday. Now that all the "Big Dogs" are gone, this is going to be very exciting. I guess that makes NE the favorite now. Personally, I pulling for the 49ers now. I love to see a team turn it around. The past several years, they have been pretty sh!tty.

----------


## zaggahamma

i would have to agree with pats being number one seed then toss up between two great defenses ravens and niners with the giants not too far behind coming in with a lot of confidence....thats pretty much the order of preference of winning for me as well  :Smilie:

----------


## Whammi

jpkman.... Who is your team (in general)? I see your from Orlando. Great time to be a TB fan. They are really starting to put it together.

----------


## zaggahamma

Yes i root for tampa born in clearwater...went to their first playoff game against the rams Vincent ferragamo vs. Doug Williams we lost 9-0justst a fan of the sport moreless

----------


## bobawpsol

They need peyton to win.

----------


## denverpride

Well we got Peyton and we are looking toward a great season. I checked Vegas odds for Superbowl for broncos before Peyton manning trade, 1 in 52. Day after trade 1 in 10. Vegas likes the odds and so do I.

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> Well we got Peyton and we are looking toward a great season. I checked Vegas odds for Superbowl for broncos before Peyton manning trade, 1 in 52. Day after trade 1 in 10. Vegas likes the odds and so do I.


What are the vegas odds that peyton will even make it to week 6?

----------


## zaggahamma

> What are the vegas odds that peyton will even make it to week 6?


did u ever find out

or odds when him and bro speak at the other olympics

----------


## Honkey_Kong

> did u ever find out
> 
> or odds when him and bro speak at the other olympics


huh?

----------


## Zerstörer

> As a University of Florida Graduate all I have to say is fvck Tebow right in the side of his pvssy arse neck


What's with the hate on Tebow? I could name a handfull of equally inadequate and incompetent QB's, that because they were black and "athletic" received little heat. Sounds like everyone's jumping on the let's hate tebow bus, just because he's Christian and the Jew run NFL can't stand to see an open Christian player.

They prefer the likes of mike Vick and his dog fighting rings, or better yet Sam Hurd the drug dealer. C'mon open your eyes...

----------


## Zerstörer

> Well we got Peyton and we are looking toward a great season. I checked Vegas odds for Superbowl for broncos before Peyton manning trade, 1 in 52. Day after trade 1 in 10. Vegas likes the odds and so do I.


Anyone with a clear understanding of football could tell you that despite all the hype, Peyton's venture in Denver will not resemble those accomplished in Indy. If I'm right, Peyton's career is going to end on the same note as did joe theismans. Just remember how many times Tebow got sacked last year because of their shitty o line.

I hope Peyton makes me eat my words, since I would hate to see Peyton go out like that but I doubt it....

----------


## gearbox

That was my issue with the whole deal. P can't scrabble so why go to a team with a horrible o line. Sure there all around a decent team, but he could if went to many different places

----------


## Rwy

> Anyone with a clear understanding of football could tell you that despite all the hype, Peyton's venture in Denver will not resemble those accomplished in Indy. If I'm right, Peyton's career is going to end on the same note as did joe theismans. Just remember how many times Tebow got sacked last year because of their shitty o line.
> 
> I hope Peyton makes me eat my words, since I would hate to see Peyton go out like that but I doubt it....


Tebow got sacked as much as he did because in the split second a professional qb needs to throw the ball he second guesses himself and then ends up running all over the place. Peyton is going to be in the gun and will have a back help with the blitz in the beginning of the season. Of course he will get hit but the oc is not stupid this is professional football and everyone knows whats at risk

----------


## Rwy

> That was my issue with the whole deal. P can't scrabble so why go to a team with a horrible o line. Sure there all around a decent team, but he could if went to many different places


money

----------


## Rwy

And lets go GMEN

All of our team is coming back healthy and they put all the teams we beat on the road last year ahead of us

Can we do two in a row!!!!!!!!

----------


## JAMIE07652

Go blue !

----------


## denverpride

Let's bump this thread again. Going to training camp tomorrow to see Manning throw lasers to Dmarius Thomas. Getting excited again here in Denver. Going to be a fun year to be a Broncos fan. Who is with me????

----------


## zaggahamma

> Let's bump this thread again. Going to training camp tomorrow to see Manning throw lasers to Dmarius Thomas. Getting excited again here in Denver. Going to be a fun year to be a Broncos fan. Who is with me????


bucs, cowboys, broncos.....anybody but greenbay....lol at greenbay last year btw  :Smilie:

----------


## Times Roman



----------


## Rwy

> Let's bump this thread again. Going to training camp tomorrow to see Manning throw lasers to Dmarius Thomas. Getting excited again here in Denver. Going to be a fun year to be a Broncos fan. Who is with me????





> bucs, cowboys, broncos.....anybody but greenbay....lol at greenbay last year btw


Obviously you guys have not seen the update about Peyton having no deep ball at all. He is being called a move the chains quarter back by reporters after watching him practice. I think its going to be ugly for the broncos this year.

----------


## Rwy

Gmen already lost their 2nd cb for the season to acl injury 2 years in a row

----------


## zaggahamma

> Obviously you guys have not seen the update about Peyton having no deep ball at all. He is being called a move the chains quarter back by reporters after watching him practice. I think its going to be ugly for the broncos this year.


i honestly never thought he was all that anyway....i will wish him the best now however as i did when farve did the i quit no i dont yes i do no i dont but did

----------


## Rwy

Peyton is def one of greatest qbs ever to play the game but def does not play under pressure the way Eli does.

----------


## denverpride

Went to camp again today. Manning was throwing deep balls to DT. He is not 100% but he is getting there. There obviously is a lot of optimism here in Denver. The owner is about to die so bringing in Manning is a "now or never" situation. Should be fun to watch

And Roman, please tell me you aren't a Raiders fan. It just can't be.

----------


## Times Roman

back by extremely popular demand....




>

----------


## denverpride

> back by extremely popular demand....


Ok, I see now. Going to be an interesting series with Raiders this year. You guys have Mcfadden back, and he is a stud. Even though I am a huge Raider hater I do have to say the 30 for 30 with Ice Cube was the best one.

----------


## DemiGodStatus

andrew luckk!

----------


## Times Roman

Folks,

the request lines are open, and this just in. Back by popular demand, we now bring you this extremely important message.....




>

----------


## abstetic

49ers u herd it here first bitc#es

----------


## abstetic

> Uh.... 'scuse me?
> First, you need to be leading your division, ya think?
> Second, with the death of Al Davis (RIP), the team has really become Unleashed and kicking butt.
> Third, Broncos suck!
> Fourth, Raiders rule!
> 
> Can't argue with any of that, now can you?


Raiders suck... Lmfao

----------


## Times Roman

> Raiders suck... Lmfao


no argument there mate.

but, we got a helluva lot better graphic on our helmets/jerseys

think about it...

raider shield vs. dumb fukken horse

....it's a no brainer!!!

----------


## abstetic

> no argument there mate.
> 
> but, we got a helluva lot better graphic on our helmets/jerseys
> 
> think about it...
> 
> raider shield vs. dumb fukken horse
> 
> ....it's a no brainer!!!


Lol 9ers is where its at..

----------


## Rwy

> 49ers u herd it here first bitc#es


I dont think you guys have a good year.

----------


## PT

I have never been a fan of Denver but now that they have Manning I'm rooting for them every week except for week 1.

----------


## Times Roman

> I have never been a fan of Denver but now that they have Manning I'm rooting for them every week except for week 1.


I'm thinking Manning is NOT going to shine this year.

----------


## abstetic

I agree with this^^^ manning is a hasbeen

----------


## PT

Your nuts. How scan you justify saying manning is washes up? He got hurt and is better now. He has never had a bad year. He is statistically the best QB ever and I will bump this thread in December to rub it in.

With that said I'm a Steeler fan and never really been a manning or Denver fan but I respect what he's done and would like to see him win another ring if the Steelers cant

----------


## Times Roman

> Your nuts. How scan you justify saying manning is washes up? He got hurt and is better now. He has never had a bad year. He is statistically the best QB ever and I will bump this thread in December to rub it in.
> 
> With that said I'm a Steeler fan and never really been a manning or Denver fan but I respect what he's done and would like to see him win another ring if the Steelers cant


two reasons I predict he is not going to shine (hopefully):

1) Everyone ALWAYS say they are 100% recovered from injury pre season, so this was totally expected, and...

2) New team, new program, new coaching staff. Not only does Manning have to learn the new team, but the team is also goiing to have to learn manning.

It's called a learning curve, and I'm hoping he won't be on point during this time.

----------


## Vettester

Being a Colorado native, originally from the Denver area, I can't go against them. I still wish Tebow was on the clock, but we'll see where Peyton takes us.

----------


## abstetic

> Your nuts. How scan you justify saying manning is washes up? He got hurt and is better now. He has never had a bad year. He is statistically the best QB ever and I will bump this thread in December to rub it in.
> 
> With that said I'm a Steeler fan and never really been a manning or Denver fan but I respect what he's done and would like to see him win another ring if the Steelers cant


Tom Brady is the best qb and that's enough said..

----------


## Times Roman

> JaMarcus Russell is the best qb and that's enough said..


say what?

----------


## abstetic

> say what?


No no t Brady...

----------


## luckyderder

not after that performance last night

----------


## JohnnyVegas

I think it is going to be Miami this year!

No, not really, but I am watching them to see how their rookies do after watching Hard Knocks Training Camp.

----------


## zaggahamma

> sunday cant come fast enough broncos vs pats gona be a good 1


good bump

yeh both 1-1

but boy did peyton look uglier than ever

hey times...how da raiders doin btw

----------


## Rwy

Broncos and the Pats look like shit. Belecheck getting fined 6 figures watch

----------


## zaggahamma

> Broncos and the Pats look like shit. Belecheck getting fined 6 figures watch


i like the pats...soft defense in the game will kill u every time...also should have went for 2 earlier...would have made a difference if they made 2 but wouldnt have if they didnt...also what did bb do so bad , reach for the ref? geeez, fined for that...whats that roughing the ref?????? whatever...anyway, bb had no reason to be chasing him anyway, wtf was he gonna complain about? the field goal was good however close it was...brutal ending to a great game...RIDICULOUS final defense and actually final patriot offensive possession as well...DESERV-ED loss...some games u have to play all 60 minutes..most of em actually

----------


## PT

Told you I would be back after Manning had a kick ass season to rub it in

----------


## FONZY007

> Told you I would be back after Manning had a kick ass season to rub it in


They ain't winning no Super Bowl

----------


## PT

I didnt say they would. I would like to see Manning win another and there is a very good chance he will but all I said is he would have an awesome year before the season started. With that said I see Denver vs New England for the AFC championship and either team could win that one

----------


## zaggahamma

he's brought them a long way bro...congrats...

gonna be a good playoffs..

got a few big players coming back....

gronk, mathews??...who else?

----------


## PT

I never even liked the Broncos, im a Steelers fan. I just want Manning to win it all to rub it in the Colts face

----------


## zaggahamma

true...like why i started liking farve for similar reasons...cant believe the steelers lost to sd then to dallas....wtf...they might not make it in now

----------


## FONZY007

> I never even liked the Broncos, im a Steelers fan. I just want Manning to win it all to rub it in the Colts face


Would loved to see manning a niner

----------


## zaggahamma

id rather have the current niner's qb's

----------


## PT

If manning was a niner they would almost definatly be in the superbowl this year. D. Thomas from Denver never had a big year but I took him esrly this season for my fantasy team since manning was throwing to him and my gamble paid off. He turned into a top 5 wr with 1210 yards and 8 touchdowns with 2 games left. His best season prior to this year was 551 yds and 4tds. Manning just makes everyone around him better. 
As for the Steelers, they have to win there last two games to make it to the playoffs and if they can't get into a groove now then they dont deserve to be there.

----------


## Rwy

afc football teams dont even count anymore

its like jv compared to the NFC

----------


## Rwy

> id rather have the current niner's qb's



He looks special I have to admit that. Very scary 49ner's team

----------


## zaggahamma

> afc football teams dont even count anymore
> 
> its like jv compared to the NFC


i questioned that statement but went and saw the record and the nfc does have a much better record...maybe something like 2 out of every 3 games or close to it

----------


## Rwy

Now that I think about its probably why Peyton went to Denver.

AFC is so bad the colts will make the playoffs.

The texans who were destroyed by green back and the pats and barely beat the bears will get a bye

Pats were lite up by 9ers at home

Mark Sanchez turns the ball over 2-3 times every game and they still have 6 wins lol

----------


## Rwy

> If manning was a niner they would almost definatly be in the superbowl this year. D. Thomas from Denver never had a big year but I took him esrly this season for my fantasy team since manning was throwing to him and my gamble paid off. He turned into a top 5 wr with 1210 yards and 8 touchdowns with 2 games left. His best season prior to this year was 551 yds and 4tds. Manning just makes everyone around him better. 
> As for the Steelers, they have to win there last two games to make it to the playoffs and if they can't get into a groove now then they dont deserve to be there.


Sounds great on paper but I never see harbaugh and manning con exsisting

----------


## PT

> Sounds great on paper but I never see harbaugh and manning con exsisting


Got to agree there. They both want total control and if Manning isnt allowed to run the offense then he's not going to be as efficient. Im sure he choose Denver over the 49'ers for that reason.

----------


## FONZY007

> He looks special I have to admit that. Very scary 49ner's team


Yea he does you see the last game his ball speed 60 miles per hour

----------


## Rwy

> Got to agree there. They both want total control and if Manning isnt allowed to run the offense then he's not going to be as efficient. Im sure he choose Denver over the 49'ers for that reason.


As a die hard giants fan I am totally scared of the 9ners now. They have such a solid football. Its really enjoyable to watch them play.

----------


## Rwy

> Yea he does you see the last game his ball speed 60 miles per hour


The kid is a freak of nature. Just a gifted athlete. Even though there is a huge rivalry between giants and 9ners I cant help but to appreciate how good this kid will be.

----------


## denverpride

Well tomorrow starts the next step to Super Bowl for the Broncos. Going to be tough game as it is Dumping snow here right now. Peyton had got to play through the cold

----------


## zaggahamma

should be a good game

i hate cold weather

makes for fun football watchin

----------


## Bio-Active

i like Denver in this one. Manning is on fire!! looking great jp

----------


## Lunk1

> i like Denver in this one. Manning is on fire!! looking great jp


Admin..please delete this BS thread...they are done lol  :Wink:

----------


## zaggahamma

> i like Denver in this one. Manning is on fire!! looking great jp


thanks man

and sorry bro...peyton did play a helluva game but what a fn game!

then i LOVED THE SECOND ONE EVEN MORE.....BYE BYE RODGERS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Honkey_Kong

That's what you get John Elway for fvcking over Tebow. He took you guys further in the playoffs than your beloved Peyton!

----------


## zaggahamma

i like tebow and manning but do not blame this on qb'ing or roster choices...ravens played tough

----------


## Rwy

too conservative. I have no idea what they werre thinking taking a knee.

----------


## Bio-Active

Hoping to see the niners pats now

----------


## Bio-Active

> Admin..please delete this BS thread...they are done lol


Thanks Bro lol

----------


## zaggahamma

i see a lot of that taking the knee fvcking bullshiat...u r right about that...wtf is that shiat

----------


## Bio-Active

> i see a lot of that taking the knee fvcking bullshiat...u r right about that...wtf is that shiat


Yeah that was garbage!!! Why didn't they just run the ball and try and get a first down?

----------


## alex18

Go ravens

----------


## zaggahamma

gonna be a killer Sunday fellas...

2 great games

I'm torn in the ravens /patriot game...always am when they meet up so i just watch it and enjoy it and hope the refs dont play a part in the outcome and the better team wins...ridiculous last year with the dropped catch in the endzone and worse yet the fvcked up yanked field goal ....looked fvcking intentional...just saw it on sportcenter again today

other game...how do you stop that badass kapearnick...scarier than steve young back in the day...atlanta didnt even deserve that last one against the hawks...lucky to be in this one..suprised if that one is close but u never know

like i said before if a defense can rise up and put an end to these high scoring affairs this post season and punish the ball carriers and create some turnovers and/or points that'll be the difference

----------


## alex18

> gonna be a killer Sunday fellas...
> 
> 2 great games
> 
> I'm torn in the ravens /patriot game...always am when they meet up so i just watch it and enjoy it and hope the refs dont play a part in the outcome and the better team wins...ridiculous last year with the dropped catch in the endzone and worse yet the fvcked up yanked field goal ....looked fvcking intentional...just saw it on sportcenter again today
> 
> other game...how do you stop that badass kapearnick...scarier than steve young back in the day...atlanta didnt even deserve that last one against the hawks...lucky to be in this one..suprised if that one is close but u never know
> 
> like i said before if a defense can rise up and put an end to these high scoring affairs this post season and punish the ball carriers and create some turnovers and/or points that'll be the difference


Agreed with everything man, it's gonna be a great day of football that's for sure!!

----------


## Honkey_Kong

Where is Haz? When The Pats win this year's Superbowl, I'm going to be like "In your face!!!!" 

As you can all tell, I hope The Ravens lose.

----------


## zaggahamma

> Where is Haz? When The Pats win this year's Superbowl, I'm going to be like "In your face!!!!" 
> ....
> As you can all tell, I hope The Ravens lose.


if i HAD to pick a team i would also be pulling for the patriots...i guess in other words i picture at the end of the game how sad i would be if the pats lose then if balt loses and i see more sadness with the pats losing....lol

seems like i could just easily say so but i start the year off pulling for the home team bucs but have teams that i like, love, and hate...
i'm happy the one team i hate is out and i maybe having a developing distaste for the redskins as well

----------


## Zodiac82

> if i HAD to pick a team i would also be pulling for the patriots...i guess in other words i picture at the end of the game how sad i would be if the pats lose then if balt loses and i see more sadness with the pats losing....lol
> 
> seems like i could just easily say so but i start the year off pulling for the home team bucs but have teams that i like, love, and hate...
> i'm happy the one team i hate is out and i maybe having a developing distaste for the redskins as well


u changed ur name....why

----------


## zaggahamma

> u changed ur name....why


been thinking of it for a while then when the idiot formerly mooseman came back with a new user name that looked like mine and was starting shit again and all wanting to kill honey boo boo and her mother in a house fire....i dont want to be mistaken for that butt smokin chump...lmao...

what do u think of the new name

----------


## Zodiac82

> been thinking of it for a while then when the idiot formerly mooseman came back with a new user name that looked like mine and was starting shit again and all wanting to kill honey boo boo and her mother in a house fire....i dont want to be mistaken for that butt smokin chump...lmao...
> 
> what do u think of the new name


went to that thread lol I can see why u changed it....
not really sure what it means though

----------


## zaggahamma

> went to that thread lol I can see why u changed it....
> not really sure what it means though


it DOESNT mean ANYTHING....totally imagined it..actually came up with it out of a lil anger imagination having to make a new email for google when i first got my smartphone for contacts,etc. to work you need to have a gmail account....go figure

----------

